# My Laparoscopic Ileocecectomy one week out



## sdexter (Dec 11, 2012)

I joined these forums after my gastro referred me to a surgeon following a CT enterography.  As she said, once you have scar tissue, the only thing you can do is remove it.  So, I had my laparoscopic ileocectomy exactly one week ago.  I have had Crohn's since I was a teenager, but was not diagnosed until my 20's when I finally took myself to the doctor.  My mother had it (recently passed away after complications following third surgery, but she was also 79 years old and in poor overall health), but oddly enough, she never took me to the doctor even though I had the same symptoms.  Without going into the details, let's just say that for one reason or another, I was not on the medications I should have been taking for many years, and over that time scar tissue built up in my ileum. Considering I am 50 years old, I think I have been pretty lucky to go so long without surgery.  I had a lot of pain, and my bouts with partial blockages were becoming more frequent, so I finally went to the doctor.
It is a good thing that I didn't put off the surgery.  The badly scarred and strictured area was thought to be about 8cm, but was actually 20cm.  That area was so damaged, they tell me that the outside of the intestines were like tissue paper.  I could have "blown" with a punch to my stomach, it was so damaged.  I was hoping I would have all of the diseased section removed, so at least it would be like starting over, but the surgeon said my intestines at the point of resection already have ileitis.  He didn't want to take any more because he didn't want me living with chronic diarrhea (which was never one of my symptoms) for the rest of my life.  So, that part is disappointing--I still have it in there   The great thing is that, although he did have to make my incision a bit longer since things were more complicated than expected, he was still able to do laparoscopic single-incision surgery, and I did not need a stoma.
The surgery ended up taking longer than he thought it would take--3-3.5 hours.  Let's just say that I don't remember much from the first day.  I do remember, however, being very drugged up, yet wanted more pain med.  I could not even open my eyes, but I was still in a substantial amount of pain.  I vaguely recall informing the nurse that I have had a 9lb, 10lb, and 11lb baby without any drugs, just to make sure they knew that I wasn't being a wimp.  I was told a few days later that I spent the majority of that first evening mumbling f-bombs under my breath.  I am just being honest, because if you are reading this, I am sure that is what you prefer.  Later the following day they took out my catheter, so I had to make my first trip to the bathroom.  I was sorry to see the catheter go, especially since all the IV fluids make you have to void more often.  That second day was quite bad, too.  I really didn't feel like my pain was under control, even though I was getting Dilaudid through the IV, and oxycodone orally.  At some point on Thursday I had a short but intense bout of vomiting (ouch), so all fluids were discontinued.  I could not even have ice chips, since they were not sure at that point if something was blocked, and placement of an NG tube was discussed as a possibility if things didn't seem to be resolving.  I made myself walk as much as possible, no matter how uncomfortable I was, and they were right--it did make me feel better.  So, walk as much as you can!  Thursday was so tough since my mouth was so dry--especially when making laps around the floor.  I just was able to moisten my tongue and lips with that sponge-on-a-stick. Friday morning I was back on clear liquids, and I passed gas--whoopeee--I was "connected"!!  By the afternoon they put me on a regular diet, but I really didn't feel like eating.  I had a little chowder at dinner, and it came back up 14 hours later (I was supposed to go home that morning, too). That REALLY made me nervous, along with the fact that my bowel sounds died down.  That morning, I told them I did not want any more pain meds, as I was pretty convinced I got sick because they gave me percocet on a virtually empty stomach.  Turns out I was right.  Four hours later I was in a shower chair enjoying my first hair wash and feeling amazing.  At lunch time I had an appetite for the first time.  I had veal parm and some corn (!!).  After having an amazing day of visits, walks, passing gas again and keeping lunch and dinner down, I asked if I could go home. I had my first BM while they were consulting with the doctor.  Do not be afraid of that--it was no big deal!!  I was released Saturday evening and home by 9pm.  By 9:01pm I was sitting in a power recliner with my coziest jammies on, feeling like I was floating on a cloud.
Since then I have had maybe 3 oxycodone total to manage intermittent pain, and feel more like myself every day (it is Tuesday morning).  Honestly, I expected more bloating.  I am swollen but really not uncomfortably so.  I also find that I do feel better if I walk around more--I cannot stress that enough.  I just wish it was warmer outdoors--my kitchen, living and dining room are getting pretty boring!  
Anyway, I wanted to post for anyone who is having upcoming surgery.  If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## 2thFairy (Dec 12, 2012)

Glad you are home and doing well!


----------



## lolo (Dec 22, 2012)

Hiya sdexter
I had an ileocecal resection 4 days ago now. That is very good advice...the more you move the quicker you recover. I was on a morphine pump but it made me so nauseous and weak. Once I had painkillers orally I felt much better. No bowel movement yet..I wait in hope..am kinda nervous of it though..roughly how long does it take? Anyone out there care to share....


----------



## sdexter (Dec 22, 2012)

It took me about 4 1/2 days.  I had surgery early Tuesday morning, and my first BM  was Saturday night.  It was not bad at all.  I was actually very surprised...and relieved.  Honestly, though, they were willing to let me go home as long as I had active bowel sounds and was passing gas.  They really weren't as concerned about the BM as I was.  I would imagine it would be soon for you.  Good luck with your recovery.  I am 2.5 weeks out and feeling pretty good.  I went to the movies and did a little Christmas shopping today!


----------



## sdexter (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh, and make sure they are giving you stool softeners and/or laxatives because those oral meds tend to make you constipated!


----------



## lolo (Dec 23, 2012)

That's great I feel less worried now. I will ask for laxose. Glad to hear you are so well. They seem happy once I am passing wind!! I'm going home tomorrow hooray. I just hope the crohns stays away for a while now. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Grumbletum (Dec 23, 2012)

I was passing gas fine and felt like I wanted to go but just couldn't. My tummy felt as a tight as a drum. They gave me Movicol after 5 days and that did the trick immediately. You might get a bit of D or irregularily for a wee while, depending how much bowel you've had taken out.


----------



## lolo (Dec 23, 2012)

grumbletum I am the same, lots of wind feel like going but can't. They won't give me anything yet as want to see will it happen naturally. I will attempt fruit now!!!! Or sit on loo for an hour!!


----------



## sdexter (Dec 24, 2012)

I am glad to hear you are going home!  Things will be so much more comfortable there.  Just remember to ask for help--do not do too much too soon because you do not want to cause yourself an injury.  Keep walking, and best of luck for an uneventful recovery!


----------



## lolo (Dec 24, 2012)

Hooray home sweet home after bowel action!! Feels like I have to run to loo but when I get there no panic. I'm a true crohnie now it seems....on pentasa. thanks for all the advice everybody.


----------



## Jam300 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hope you continue to get better!

I'd like to thank you for posting on here, theres not many people over the age of 45 who post on here which I find quite unsettling. So it's always nice to speak to someone who's been doing the whole Crohn's thing for a while now.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## 2thFairy (Dec 27, 2012)

There are several members over 45 that post on a regular basis..you just must not be aware of them.


----------



## Jam300 (Dec 28, 2012)

2thFairy said:


> There are several members over 45 that post on a regular basis..you just must not be aware of them.


I said not many, not none and I meant comparitively :ysmile:

I'm sure theres more than I realise, but I mean ones who are recognisable by their age being on show on their profile or their signiature. Maybe i'm wrong. Not that it matters, i'm just always interested in what someone who's lived with IBD for say 30+ years has to say about it.


----------



## DougUte (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Jam. I had IBD for 25+ years before I found a doctor who finally told me what I have. For the 6 years before diagnosis I was told I had IBS. Finally a ER doc ordered a CT scan and informed me I have Crohns. He could see the sausage link looking small intestine in the scan. That was fathers day 2010.

Although diagnosed only 2.5 years ago, I put myself in the 30 year crowd with IBD. I am 49 years old.


----------



## Susan2 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm 69, going on 70, and, as you can see from my sig., have been dealing with Crohn's for a long time. I'm happy to answer any questions, but don't know anything about the more recent medications as I spent 25 years on Prednisolone.


----------



## Jam300 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you both of you, I can't speak for others but I find it incredibly relieving to read about those who have had IBD for 30+ years and are still on their feet. I genuinely can't explain how much of a difference this makes to a worrier like me, I wish you both well.


----------



## Susan2 (Dec 28, 2012)

Jam, I am more than standing on my feet. 

Earlier this year I went to Botswana on safari, last year I went to the far north of Japan, the year before I had 10 days snorkelling in the Galapagos Islands. I swim, bushwalk, sing in a choir, do lots of environmental weeding and revegetation. Of course, I have my off days and I have to be careful with food, other areas of my health, checkups and so on. 

I must admit that I was in much worse condition before my proctocolectomy, but treatment has come a long way since I was diagnosed back in the early 1970s. :hug:


----------

